
3 mistakes I made validating my idea earlier in 2016 - arjunpatel1026
https://medium.com/@arjunpatel_37657/3-mistakes-i-made-when-validating-my-idea-640c626672eb#.hzd7y89ur
======
sebyddd
"Never measure page view or sign ups to validate your product/market fit."

Well, not always valid. Depending on your intent, these matrics, especially
sign ups, might be proportional with your market fit.

~~~
arjunpatel1026
Valid point!

